# 2009 National Amerature Retriever Championship



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's a couple of links to the event, which is being held in Virginia, MN

http://www.working-retriever.com/home.html

http://www.working-retriever.com/report/report.html

http://www.working-retriever.com/report/callbacks/


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Looks like the dogs that ran early had a tough time.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be there Thursday --Saterday and post up some pics...


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Browndog,

where in Virginia is it? I may be goning to the cabin (ely) this weekend might stop and take watch for a while.

thanks

Ryan


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here are a few links to some pictures I took of the handlers in the 10th. series.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=41764

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=41794

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=41795

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=41797


----------

